# Doors repairs.



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi to everybody.

On last october my wife and I went to Perú to have a meeting with our minor son who flew from Chile to joint with us. Then we went to Colombia for several days.

After comeback, my compadre asked to me to repair three doors of his son´s apartment who is an expatriate and wants to rent it. Local carpenters are asking for very high prices for this job just for the labor, no materials or consumables were included, so I took the challenge.

The pictures tell more than a thousand words. The job was finished on time to receive the new renter.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Alexis...excellent planning and execution..


----------



## mimac (Dec 13, 2009)

Very nice Alexis. Those doors should stand up well.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Good job.
Herb


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

What they all said Alexis.


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Nice job, Alexis. I guess the grooves in the bottom wood are to let moisture out?


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

TenGees said:


> Nice job, Alexis. I guess the grooves in the bottom wood are to let moisture out?


The grooves are to compensate the wood movements caused by the different environmental conditions in the rooms. They are also to keep the door frame balanced during the glueing process.


----------



## eow (Jun 20, 2019)

Nice, Good job!


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

I'm hoping Alexis sees this and responds. It's been several months (I think this was his last post) since we heard from him. I PM'd him once a few months back and he said that he and his family were safe, but I think he added that they were staying at home. The government in Venezuela isn't very stable right now and possibly having an internal version of our civil war.

I sure hope he and his family are still safe and he can respond to this.

God be with you and your family Alexis.

Charley


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi, Charley and all my dear fellows.
Thank you a lot for your concern about me and my wife.
We are fine. Just a little busy trying to get the daily sustent.
As some of you know, our sons are living abroad. Maybe this year we can not visit our son in Chile due to the high expenses. Nothing to say about to go to USA.

God bless all of you!!!


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

It's great to hear from you, and to know that you are all OK. I hope your situation gets resolution soon. Please check-in when you can to let us know that you are all OK. 

Charley


----------



## Jontaylor (Jul 12, 2019)

Good to hear this..


----------

